# Any long term reviews on the TX22?



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Now that things have somewhat settled for the moment, I have an eye on a 22 LR pistol. I don't have one and the TX22 seems to check all the boxes. I'd like one with more ammo capacity, but here we are, and it goes to the top of the heap there as well.
So what say the GF animals?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I love mine. Very accurate and it eats most anything but prefers 36gr hollow points.

I have also fitted it with a compensator namely this one...I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I have a TX 22 and one of the two magazines shipped with the pistol always had jamming problems. I bought two additional magazines and they work fine. I contacted Taurus customer service and told them about the faulty magazine. Taurus sent a replacement magazine that works fine. So, at that this point, I am very happy with the 22. It is actually one of the most fun pistols to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I think overall, the TX is doing very well. I don't have one myself, but the one I shot ran pretty good. I think I will hold out for the new SIG version though.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. After the response here and on another forum, I ordered one. I'll pick it up on Monday, proabbly, and see how it goes. Finally cool enough to go shoot.
Keep it coming, there is plenty to be learned.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I stumbled upon this thread on another forum. Thought it may be of some use to you:









TX22 going back for "repair" (replacement slide)


I was shooting my TX22 at IDPA last Sunday (2 nights ago) - yes, the local, unsanctioned matches have all been allowing 22LR for well over a year so that people can keep shooting. IDPA really just needs to add a 22LR division if things don't get any better, ammo-wise. Anyway, halfway through...




www.glocktalk.com


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Now that things have somewhat settled for the moment, I have an eye on a 22 LR pistol. I don't have one and the TX22 seems to check all the boxes. I'd like one with more ammo capacity, but here we are, and it goes to the top of the heap there as well.
> So what say the GF animals?


I ran one to over 900 rounds before it's first cleaning. No problems other than ammo that it didn't like.
The three that I have used like CCI MiniMags with Aguila as the second choice.
Remington Thunderbolts were finicky in the first two.
I haven't tried Windchester.

16 round magazines are a joy for shooting. I never experienced any barrel issues but their was a problem and maybe a recall.
Good trigger and Very Fun To Shoot! (One of only two firearms that were really fun to shoot.)
The first two were TX22s; the third was the TX22 Competition model.
On the Competition model, the mounting plate came loose. It can be taken off, BTW. Locktite is probably a good idea but I'm not going to mount an optic so I just tightened the plate back down. I may remove it.
1,000s of rounds with no issues on #1 and #2.
Approaching 1K on #3.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Picked up the TX22 today. LostWife bounced out of bed and said, let's go. OK, you twisted my arm.
Not a bad offering. Fit and feel is good. Kinda awkward disassembly, more so on putting it back together, But, I'll get the hang of it.
Pretty nice offering in the box. A loader, a suppresser adapter, 2 mags that have pull tabs to load, so the loader is a nice touch, but may be overkill. Crisp trigger, only one shot at it, unlike the G3C that wife has, but rim fire is special. I suppose rim or center, if the pin hits it, no use wasting time trying the same thing over and over expecting different results. Seems there is a word for that.
Range day will tell it, I guess, but so far, not too shabby.

Oooh, I forgot, adjustable sights. Not too sure about that one, but why not.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have two. I enjoyed the first one so much I bought a second on. Both have fired thousands of rounds with minor malfunctions almost all do to ammunition. I put a Banish Suppressor one on and a green dot laser on the other a lot fun! Just don't pull the loading button down and dump rounds in it will lead to jams every time.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

I have several 22LR pistols including the TX22. Probably have run 2000 rounds thru it without any issues. Great gun. 

But the Sig P322 closely rivals it and I probably favor due to the optics ready slide (though the TX22 Competition is optics ready), better sights out of the box and higher magazine capacity (18rds). 

Also have a Walther PPQ-22 and that is on par with these 2 as well. 

Jon


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Zahnarzt said:


> I have several 22LR pistols including the TX22. Probably have run 2000 rounds thru it without any issues. Great gun.
> 
> But the Sig P322 closely rivals it and I probably favor due to the optics ready slide (though the TX22 Competition is optics ready), better sights out of the box and higher magazine capacity (18rds).
> 
> ...


P322 holds 20 rounds.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Tangof said:


> P322 holds 20 rounds.
> View attachment 21344


Even better!


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

I think the ergos on the TX22 are better than the P322.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Ergonomics on the PPQ-22 are almost as good as the Taurus in my opinion.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

But the P322 definitely has the advantage of an optics ready slide, fiber optic sights, 2 trigger shoe options, and better mag capacity.

If I could only have one, it would be a difficult decision but probably have to go with the Sig.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The SIg is $100.00 more, but they are both great guns.


----------

